# What rating Jack/Jackstands



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

hey guys, I was wondering what rating jack/ jack stands I should get for my 95 4x4 hardbody... Would a 2 1/2 ton jack be enough to lift the front end and put 2 - 2 ton jack stands under it to keep it up? Should I buy something beefier? Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Since a Hardbody weighs roughly 2-tons, and your not, obviously, picking up the entire weight of the truck with the jack, the jack's rating is fine. Another issue with floor jacks is the lifting height capability of the jack; make sure it will jack your truck high enough for your intentions!


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Im assuming that putting the jack stands up on concrete blocks for additional height is a no no? lol Probably a good idea not to.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would highly suggest against using concrete blocks.


----------



## NissanZach (Dec 19, 2010)

Would wooden blocks be suitable? Concrete may break but I doubt wood will crack


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

I would be worried about one slipping. But Im not sure.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking...why do you need so much height? 

Ever consider ramps? I use pressed steel ramps; if the wheels don't have to come off.

One thing I like about my 4WD HB is it already has pretty good clearance for wrenching around.


----------



## TWX (Jan 29, 2010)

"Cribbing" refers to using stacked wood to support weight. It's a safe thing when the load isn't being disturbed. If you're actively working on a truck I would avoid excessive cribbing due to the risk of collapse.

In your situation I would use tall jack stands. I'd bet that 4x4 specialty shops would have appropriate stands, and some regular auto parts stores will also carry them.

You also might need a high-lift jack. It might be a good idea to look into tall bottle jacks, or to see if an "suv extension" or "suv adapter" is available for a given floor jack.


----------



## saidiadude (Mar 31, 2008)

I bought the 6 ton jack stands from Harbor Freight for my 2wd. Overkill but worth it for peace of mind. I use them at the lowest height setting and I have to take the bottle jack to it's limit to put them under the frame. These should easily work on your 4x4. I don't have any experience with their bottle jacks but they carry a variety of them.


----------



## TWX (Jan 29, 2010)

Those will definitely do. I have two sets similar- one set from harbor freight, one sold through Checker in their Proxone line before they were bought out by O'Reilly. With that rating they hopefully will be strong enough for two tons of truck, given how cheap they are.


----------

